
Scientists Say They Can Recreate Living Dinosaurs Within the Next 5 Years - perseusprime11
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.entrepreneur.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;247402
======
idDriven
This seems overly optimistic, supposedly we were also supposed to have woolly
mammoths by now. I think these articles are more a fundraising attempt,
biotech is incredibly expensive and I don't see a clear path to monetization
even if it was feasible. Article:
[https://singularityhub.com/2016/08/17/scientists-hoped-to-
ha...](https://singularityhub.com/2016/08/17/scientists-hoped-to-have-cloned-
a-living-woolly-mammoth-by-now-why-havent-we/)

------
gus_massa
Note 1: The article is dated "June 16, 2015"

Note 2: Inside the article the quote says "5 or 10 years"

Note 3: The idea is not to make a Jurassic Park like reconstruction, but to
modify a current bird to try to reverse most of the changes, so it looks
somewhat like a ancient dinosaur.

